# Dry hair fixes



## niksaki (Jan 22, 2007)

ok so i ran out of my usual shampoo and conditioner that i get from my hairdressers, so i used my partners anti dandruff shamp/condt as that is all that was there! OMG my hair is like STRAW! and my scalp is sooooo itchy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> is there anything that can fix this? iof course i am going back to my normal one this week but i feel as though it too dry? it feels horrible. any fixes for dry hair? thanks in advance

Nic


----------



## xkatiex (Jan 22, 2007)

Maybe try olive oil on your hair for 30 mins then wash out with a shampoo... it is suppose to help heal your scalp and make hair really soft and silky. I'm going to try it out tommorow night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## Maja (Jan 22, 2007)

I second olive oil. Heat it up a bit first.


----------



## niksaki (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh thanks i will try that tonight, i think i would try just about anything at the moment! ha ha :rotfl:


----------



## xkatiex (Jan 22, 2007)

Why do have to heat it up? lol just wondering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## Maja (Jan 22, 2007)

All deep in conditioners work better if you use them heated, for example with a heat cap; or you heat them up (when on hair) with a dryer. When heated they penetrate into the hair better.


----------



## *LUNA* (Jan 22, 2007)

I'd use a clear henna packet... it will condition and help bring out shine.


----------



## KatJ (Jan 23, 2007)

Ditto Luna

Henna n placenta has great stuff for dry hair. The Ion line also has good wonderful products!


----------



## Barbette (Jan 23, 2007)

Solely olive oil can be a bit hard to wash out, and you will end up washing it with shampoo too many times to finally get it out and then you're back at where you started...

Try making a mix of Avocado, Banana an egg and some olive oil, just mix it all together and put that all in your hair, keep it up with a towel or some celophane and rinse it out after an hour. This should condition it really good without over-greasing.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 23, 2007)

This advice is gold !! All this stuff is awesome for your hair and mixing them together means you wont get too much of one thing and over do things.

Too much olive oil, and nothin but olive oil, will actually clog your hair and such itll leave things worse I believe. Besides it dont smell too great all over your head.

Hope your hair is better soon! I realy second tryin what Babette said.


----------



## DesertDiva (Jan 23, 2007)

*All great advice! And I can say they all work, for I've tried I think every thing mentioned here so far. (LOVE Henna and Placenta! LOVE Henna, period!) *

I've also used mayonnaise in a conditioning pinch (it contains both the egg yokes and oil, which as others have mentioned are great at home remedies...) I usually wrap my hair with a few good long pulls of tin foil too when I deep condition my hair, and then a towel maybe that's been in the dryer for a bit to warm it up nice? Seems to hold the heat in well. I've also held a blow drier to my foil wrapped tresses before too for the same heating purposes...

I used to have a roommate that regularly conditoned her hair before going to bed with either mayo or olive oil and she'd just wrap it up and let it penitrate all night, then just wash it out in the morning... She never had a problem with it being too greasy feeling, and in fact she had beautiful hair... (too bad she was a pain in the ass though and I had to kick her out... She used to "steal" and use all my beauty products - uh, like the mayo and olive oil and my shampoo among other things!)

I also read online recently of various different models who keep olive oil in their hair for DAYS on end before a shoot to keep it looking so nice apparently..........

Good luck!


----------



## Dee_Vine (Jan 23, 2007)

My hair used to be really dry and brittle until I bought this amazing conditioning mask.

It's B&amp;b Deeeeeep Treatment. Put it on, leave it for a couple minutes, rinse off and your hair will be amazingly soft. Definitively worth it!

(Plus it's easy to rinse out unlike most oily treatments)


----------



## niksaki (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone your great advice! i tried the olive oil, except i ran out of olive oil and had to add grapeseed oil! LMAO heated it up and put it in my hair for about hhmm....an hour and a half. washed it out with shampoo and then conditioned. it feels SOOOO much better. long way to go though i think i may have to try the banana,avo thing.

p.s. *desertdiva* henna and placenta? is that made of placenta? sorry to be so daft i have actually seen the little sachets in priceline over here but never dared to go there just incase....lol


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 23, 2007)

Try the olive thing again in 2 days from now

and keep us posted!


----------



## niksaki (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok will do hun!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nic


----------



## DesertDiva (Jan 23, 2007)

*Funny you should mention that... I was actually thinking about the "placenta part" last night as I soaked in the tub. I used Husk's Henna N Placenta hair conditioner pacs almost exclusively at least 10 - 15 years ago or so it seems, because of the fabulous results it provided for my hair, plus it was quite inexpensive. (Still is) I never had a problem with the fact that it contained animal placenta (as so mentioned even on the list of ingredients) Perhaps because I have leaned more towards a vegetarian lifestyle over the years is the reason why I stopped using it.... Just my own animal/ethical issues I guess... (Good Lord! Is this like off topic?? sorry....)*

*Anyway....Yes ick factor aside, placenta is what you are thinking it is: embryonic afterbirth, simply put. I did a little Internet research just now for more info on the benefits of placenta and found it's protein based properties are thought to strengthen the hair cells, thereby making it stronger and less resistant to breakage... Also, many beauty products /cosmetics use both animal AND human placenta among using other animal (and human) byproducts as well. I found a vegetarian site that listed all the types of animal products used in the making of cosmetics for an example. I'll send it or post it if you or anyone else is interested...*

*Oh and one more thing... I discovered you could buy this conditioner I'm referring to at your local Price Attack stores apparently. (On one forum I found coincidently while doing my placenta research was an exclusive Aussie site dedicated to the care and maintenance of long hair, and a woman mentioned she finds the conditioner there at times.)*

*All righty then! Moving right along...*

*Glad your hair is doing better!*


----------



## RUUPU.RUUPU (Jan 24, 2007)

GREAT advice! (Never heard of B&amp;B deep conditioner though, anyone know the price and where I might be able to purchase it? Thanks in advance) :sheep:


----------



## niksaki (Jan 24, 2007)

WOW! thankyou for all of that info! very interesting yes i would like for you to either email it to me or if anyone else is interested in it maybe post it?

thanks nic

p.s. price attack i have one here but i dont think i would dare use it on myself, lol.


----------



## katrosier (Jan 24, 2007)

Interesting ! I would like to see the site too.

Btw jojoba oil is a great leave in conditioner.


----------



## niksaki (Jan 29, 2007)

*Ok so i have done the olive oil heated up thing three times now AND....the results are:*

*My hair actually feels stronger (not sure if it really is but feels as though it isnt breaking as much) and its shinier, and not so dry looking and not itchy either! *

*i have been leaving it in for say an hour to an hour and a half and then rinsing, washing with shampoo, conditioning and rinsing with cold water. oh also i got a new hairdryer, my old one ended up just blowing cold air! YAY! did anyone else try it? *

*thanks for the great advice. *

*Nic*


----------



## rodneysprincess (Jan 31, 2007)

I have also done the olive oil thing in the past. Always made my hair soft. Im thinking my hair could use this again I havent done it for years.


----------



## Maja (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm glad your hair condition improved!


----------



## NeNe Berooks (Apr 22, 2011)

I use the Hydrate Vibrancy Conditioner (from Shielo) and it is excellent.  It is not heavy on the hair and HIGHLY recommended if you have dry hair.  The conditioner makes the comb go through my hair like a hot knife in butter.  AMAZING.   I also use their Antioxidant Leave in Protectant to finish my hairstyle. I have frizzy, dry, fine hair. I now have smooth ,soft , shiny hair with no flyaways.    My hair is full of body. It is amazing. It is a miracle. I finally found a product that delivers. LOVE IT.....


----------



## SalonClearwater (Apr 25, 2011)

hello

To fix dry hair you can avoid using hair color too often, avoid too much heat when styling, protect your hair while you sleep, avoid over-shampooing, and apply conditioner daily.

 
Dry hair is explained as hair with inadequate moisture that has a dull appearance and it is hair to manage. Dry hair is caused by many factors. Some hair types are drier than others because of genetics or lifestyle practices. If you have dry hair, several products, such as Moroccan hair oil, are made as specific treatments  
so you should try out my keys to treat with dry hairs.


----------



## Girl Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

Any drugstore should have a hot oil deep conditioning treatments that you can do at home.  Also straight from the home kitchen try, 1 Tablespoon of full fat mayonnise spread on hair and scalp and left for 30 minutes.  Then rinse thoroughly. However, since it sounds like your scalp had an "insta-dry" reaction, is it possible you had an allergic reaction to the new shampoo?  Do you see any redness/bumps?  Just a thought.  If you do, you may want to try the over an counter allergy medication, Claritin to see if it helps.


----------



## spauno (May 3, 2011)

What I want to share with you is that you should have to massage your hair at least twice a week. It will surely gives you the satisfactory results.


----------



## NSisifo (May 5, 2011)

Sooo glad I found this forum. I just had a baby a little over a month ago and my hair is fuh-ried! I tried the olive oil and it washed out easily, but it didn't do much and it didn't last very long. I'll try the avocado mix next. If I don't have to buy product that would be better for the lack of funds in my pockets.


----------



## jeanarick (May 5, 2011)

Here are some homemade hair mask recipes I found online, maybe one of them will help.  The website also had some other good suggestions for hair care, but the one that I say I really agreed with is that nothing will help damaged hair more than a good hair cut.  Hope this helps.  Source


*Olive Oil Hair Mask or Pack*
Mix 5 tablespoon of olive oil with 2 eggs. Apply throughly to hair. Wrap head with plastic wrap or a shower cap. After 15 minutes rinse well.
*Honey &amp; Olive Oil Hair Mask -1*
Mix 2 tablespoon honey with 3 tablespoon olive oil. Apply throughly to hair. Cover hair with plastic wrap or a shower cap. After 15 minutes shampoo and rinse well.
*Beautiful Gorgeous Hair Mask -2*
After you shampoo your hair, pour 1 cup fresh lemon juice or vinegar through hair and massage and rinse with water. Apply your usual conditioner and wash with water. It will remove all the dirt and your hair will be shine sparkling. Do not repeat this method before 2 weeks.
*Beautiful Gorgeous Hair Mask or Mask*
Grind fenugreek (methi) seedssoaked in water overnight. Massage this paste on scalp and hair and leave it for15-20 minutes. Wash it off with a mild shampoo. This paste is good for all types of hair problems, viz. dandruffs, falling hair, thinning of hair, baldness, split hair, etc.
Make a hair pack by mixing one egg yolk, 1 Tbsp lemon juice and 1 Tbsp black gram flour in 1 cup yogurt and apply to your hair. Wash after 4 hours. Whenever possible, try to use an herbal organic shampoo.
*Hair Rinse for soft and shiny hair : Herbs for hair rinse*
Mix 1 Tbsp of following herbs with enough boiling water and let it stand for 1/2 an hour. Add 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar and mix well. Shampoo your hair. Pour mixture over hair repeatedly. Vinegar will seal the hair cuticle.
Use the herbs as following:
For hair general care: rosemary leaves, nettle, burdock root, elder flowers
For dry hair: chamomile flowers, comfrey root, nettle, elder flowers
For oily hair: lemon peel, peppermint, lemongrass
*To Grow Long Hair*
Grind black pepper and lemon seeds in equal amounts and make a paste in water and apply on your hair and scalp. Wash after 15 minutes with cold water.
*For Shining Hair*
Mix juice of one fresh orange, water, 1 tablespoon Honey and a few drops (5-7) of sandalwood oil. Use as an after-shampoo rinse.
Beat two eggs in a tablespoon of milk and apply on your hair. Rinse your hair after 5-7 minutes to get an instant shining.
Add a 2 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar in water and rinse your hair.
*Banana mask for shining, strong and voluminous hair*
Peel 2 bananas and puree them in the blender. Pour in a bowl and mix 3 tablespoons of mayonnaise and 1 tablespoon of olive oil. Combine all the ingredients. Apply this banana mask on your hair and leave it for about 30 minutes. Wash your hair with lukewarm water.
You may add 2-3 drops of essential oil to reduce the smell of mayonnaise. Save the left-over mask in an air-tight container and refrigerate it and re-use it later.
*For Damaged Hair*
Mash a ripe banana with a few drops of almond oil and massage into hair. Leave it for about 15 minutes. Rinse with soda water and then shampoo and condition.
*Falling Hair, Hair Loss*
Rub Indian gooseberry (_Amla_) into the scalp regularly. It can show wonderful results, it will stop hair falling.
Eat a protein rich diet inluding green leafy vegetables, carrots, mango, dried apricots, whole grain cereals, sprouts, lentils in the daily diet for the hair loss and falling hair.
*For Split End Hair*
Split ends in hair are caused when they are damaged by strong shampoo or heat from hair dryer. Following are some cures for split hair. Make a pack by beating 1 egg yolk in a mixture of 2 Tbsp olive oil and 1 tsp honey. Massage on hair in thoroughly and then wrap head with shower cap for half an hour. Wash.
Massage hair and scalp with warm olive oil and wrap head with shower cap and leave for overnight or for 8-10 hours. Wash.
You can alternately do the following:
Take 1/2 cup olive oil in 1/2 cup boiling water in a bottle and put its cap. Shake the bottle vigorsly. Massage thoroughly in hair and cover with a shower cap. Leave for 1/2 hour, then wash. Take care of your hands and head because the water is hot.
A papaya pack is a great natural care of hair split end. Remove the skin and the seeds of a ripe papayaand blend it in a blender. Add to it half a cup of yogurt and apply thoroughly to your scalp and hair. Wash after 30 mintues with warm water.
Grind half a cup of urad dal (black lentil) with 1 Tbsp of fenugreek (methi) seeds to a coarse powder. Add half a cup of yogurt and mix well. Apply generously all over the scalp. apply thoroughly to your scalp and hair. Wash after 2-3 hours with warm water.
Oil your hair twice a week with coconut oil mixed with fresh lime juice.
It is always better to keep the split end trimmed, otherwise, they may split further up the hair.

[*]*Frizzy Hair*
Make an after-shampoo rinse by mixing one tablepsoon of honey to a liter of water. Use it after every hair wash with your usual shampoo.
[*]* Greasy Hair*
Greasy hair are mainly due to becoming sebaceous glands overactive. You should avoid too much brushing of hair. Wash your hair frequently with a nourishing shampoo.


----------



## patricia716 (May 5, 2011)

All this info is so good I dyed my hair recently and my hair started to feel very straw like i hate it so im going to start to try things on here little by little and see the results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (May 6, 2011)

Matrix Biolage Hydrotherapie Conditioning Balm, used as a mask.


----------

